# Video: Chris O'Donnell, Toni Collette Arrive at ET's Emmy Party in Audi Q7 TDI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As is becoming tradition, Audi has again involved themselves in this year's Emmy award ceremony and this year chose to focus heavily on TDI Clean Diesel technology. Twenty five Q7 TDIs were assigned as transport duty to move celebrities from the award ceremony to the after parties. 
* Full Story *


----------

